

Show HN: An SVG based snake game - Appnician
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appnician.snackysnakes

======
Appnician
Forgot to say that you steer the snake by tilting the phone. That's kind of
important for the whole experience. There used to be a virtual joystick but I
temporarily removed it as I think accelerometer steering is superior choice in
this particular game.

------
n2j3
Quite fun to play! Couldn't figure out what the two buttons next to the sound
on/off button do though.. Any ideas?

~~~
Appnician
They are music, sound effects and vibration. You see, for total immersion the
device actually vibrates when you crash providing that extra level of
realism:P

Awesome that you like it!

